# Privacy Curtain Question



## knauby (Aug 16, 2012)

My kids have requested a privacy curtain for the forward bunks in our 250RS. I don't have a problem with this but have some questions for anyone who may have done something similar.

My concerns are where and how to place the track in the ceiling. I'm a little nervous about running screws into the roof! I see there are several styles of track available online and as far as the curtain goes we (meaning the wife) can easily fabricate something.

Any insights greatly appreciated by this RV mod rookie.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

3M makes some pretty powerful double sided tape. That and a couple short screws (depending on fabric weight) may be all you need. If you need to use screws, perhaps small toggle bolts could be used. But you are wise to be cautious. You don't want to hit wiring.. I am not familiar with your model, but most wiring is in the underneath of the camper.

So installation of the track may be low risk. Of I were going to do this I would use 3/4" sheet rock screws and limit the curtain weight.

Eric


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Rather then drilling holes for the track, would you be able to span the distance with a tension rod? That is what we did when we made privacy curtains for the boys when we had our 28BHS and it worked like a charm.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

See the thread here. Look through the thread and see where I installed an accordian door that accomplished what I think you want to do. Very easy install, just make sure the screws you use in the ceiling are not too long (less than 1 inch). An accordian door is a much better way to do this than a curtain IMO.

DAN


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Our 5th wheel has a privacy curtain on a track attached to the ceiling. If you tap around you should be able to find one of the Al rafters close to where you want so you could use some short self-tapping screws to attack a track if you wanted to. Otherwise, a tension rod should work for a simple solution. Get a cheap one and a cheap shower curtain to try before investing in something more expensive.


----------



## knauby (Aug 16, 2012)

TwoElkhounds said:


> See the thread here. Look through the thread and see where I installed an accordian door that accomplished what I think you want to do. Very easy install, just make sure the screws you use in the ceiling are not too long (less than 1 inch). An accordian door is a much better way to do this than a curtain IMO.
> 
> DAN


Those curtains you have on each bunk are exactly what the kids want. How is that track installed to the ceiling? Your door mod is great too, but more than what we want.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

This is what we did in our 21RS Which has the same front section as the 250RS. It gives the front bunks as well as the bathroom some privacy.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

knauby said:


> See the thread here. Look through the thread and see where I installed an accordian door that accomplished what I think you want to do. Very easy install, just make sure the screws you use in the ceiling are not too long (less than 1 inch). An accordian door is a much better way to do this than a curtain IMO.
> 
> DAN


Those curtains you have on each bunk are exactly what the kids want. How is that track installed to the ceiling? Your door mod is great too, but more than what we want.
[/quote]

Sorry, misunderstood what you were looking for.

We no longer own the 25RSS, but as I recall, we took the curtains and tracks from the rear slide out bed and used them on the front bunks. There are two curtains on the rear slide out bed, each curtain perfectly covers one of the front bunks. On the rear slide bed, we installed an accordian blind in place of the curtain. Got it off the shelf at Lowes. If you go this route, make sure you get an accordian blind that opens both from the top and the bottom otherwise the air flow in the rear bed can get a bit restricted. Also get one without cords.

I would also reconsider the accordian door. This was one of the best mods I ever made on my 25RSS. It nicely separated the trailer into two living spaces and gave each area an added level of privacy. You could change clothes in the bunk area with a little more space than the bathroom. At night after the kids were in bed, you could close the door watch TV without bothering the kids as much.

DAN


----------

